# Schwarzbarschangeln in Oesterreich



## carpmaster2712 (23. Juni 2014)

Hallo Angelfreunde .Ich bin neu hier im Forum und moechte euch eine Frage stellen.Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.Es geht naemlich darumdass ich in denSommerferien nach Oesterreich ins Tannheimer Tal fahre. Jetzt habe ich bereits gehoert das es Schwarzbarsche in manchen dort vorhandenen Seen gibt. Wir werden in der Nähe des Haldenssees wohnen .Da ich schon lang daran interessiert bin auf schwarzbarsch zu angeln moechte ich euch fragen ob dies dort moeglich ist und wenn ja an welchen seen .Ich wuerde mich sehr ueber Antworten freuen.#6
MFG CARPMASTER 2712


----------



## Loobic (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Schwarzbarschangeln in Oesterreich*

Uhhhh, da war mal was... Ich suche noch die Zeitung.


----------



## carpmaster2712 (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Schwarzbarschangeln in Oesterreich*

Ich warte gespannt


----------



## Loobic (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Schwarzbarschangeln in Oesterreich*

Kann ne Weile dauern, ich hoffe es melden sich noch ein paar andere


----------



## carpmaster2712 (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Schwarzbarschangeln in Oesterreich*

Um welche zeitschrift handelt es sich denn ? Ich habe naemlich auch schon eine zeit lang gesammelt.


----------



## Loobic (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Schwarzbarschangeln in Oesterreich*

Bin eben auch nicht sicher, hier fliegen alle Hefte rum, keine Eingrenzung möglich.
Kein anderer der grob was sagen kann?


----------



## carpmaster2712 (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Schwarzbarschangeln in Oesterreich*

Hallo hat sonst noch jmd. Erfahrungen oder war schon mal einer von euch dort?


----------



## yxx9 (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwarzbarschangeln in Oesterreich*

Keine Infos?


----------



## fishingoutlaw (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Schwarzbarschangeln in Oesterreich*

ist eine andere Location ... aber das gleiche Thema:
http://www.angel-kniffe.com/2015/12/bass-im-bodensee/


----------



## W-Lahn (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Schwarzbarschangeln in Oesterreich*

Abgefahren :g Gibt es noch andere Quellen zu Bass-Fängen im Bodensee?


----------



## Laichzeit (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Schwarzbarschangeln in Oesterreich*



W-Lahn schrieb:


> Abgefahren :g Gibt es noch andere Quellen zu Bass-Fängen im Bodensee?



Ich vermute (und hoffe) bei dem Artikel stark, dass der Autor sich einen Scherz erlaubt. Von Bass am Bodensee habe ich noch nie etwas gehört und ich bin recht oft dort.
Leider zeigen die Bilder auch keinen aussagekräftigen Hintergrund.
Auch das Kraut im Kescher ist eine absolute Allerweltspflanze, wäre es eine Armleuchteralge, könnte man schonmal viele Teiche ausschließen. 
Aber Ab und An gelangen Schwarzbarsche nach Deutschland, zum Beispiel durch Besatz im Elsass über die Ill  in den Rhein bei Straßburg.


----------



## Fishing365 (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Schwarzbarschangeln in Oesterreich*

Hi Leute! Um wirklich auf Schwarzbarsch zu angeln In Europa müsst ihr nach Spanien, Frankreich oder teilweise Italien! Auch ich suche seit Jahren nach einem Gewässer in Österreich oder Deutschland! Aber ganz ehrlich Sinn macht es nur im Ausland! Ich hab Mittlerweile ein Boot am Ebro mit Personal Best 58cm Schwarzbarsch, das gibt's halt bei uns nicht ganz geschweige von der Stückzahl die dort an guten Tagen drinnen ist... sollte aber jemand ein Gewässer bei uns kennen (aus eigener Erfahrung) Bitte um Info 

Ps wenn's jemanden interessiert Videos zu den Schwarzbarschen gibts auf youtube unter Fishing365


----------



## zandernase (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Schwarzbarschangeln in Oesterreich*

psst...

kleiner Tipp: google.de im browser eingeben, dann enter drücken.
danach "schwarzbarsch österreich" tippen und wieder enter drücken

manchmal liegt das einfach so nah

Gruß ZN


----------



## Fishing365 (8. Januar 2016)

Zandernase, danke für deinen Tipp, aber ich habe geschrieben aus eigener Erfahrung!!! Ich keine die einzigen "guten" Gewässer in Österreich wobei eben meiner Einschätzung nach die auch nicht wirklich Gut sind...
Darum meine Bitte sollte jemand ein gutes Gewässer mit persönlicher Erfahrung kennen, bitte um Info!

Ps sollte jemand Tipps für den Ebro brauchen immer gerne!!


----------

